# my brothers new savage 243 predator



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Talked my Brother into buying a Savage 243 Predator 10---So I used my air brush to paint his Vortex scope to match some--We sighted it in -Shot real good--So yesterday He went out to bloody it up--and He did called and shot a nice male Coyote--36lbs-10oz--here's a pic of the gun and yote- To bad he had 2 missfires or he'd had 3---I cleaned the bolt and fired 10 rounds through it with no problems hope it was just dirt and to much oil-------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*Congrats. on the hunt and a real fine looking rifle.*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice paint match on the scope. good shooting on the dog


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Way to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your Bro Skip...Nice job on the scope.I wouldn't have known if you didn't tell us.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you leave that camo on year round?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking rig and dog. I have a predator in .223 and I have been very happy. With the missfire make sure he is pulling straight back on the trigger. With that acutrigger if you kind of push sideways onthe trigger or punch it to bad it can actually make a clicking noise and you have to re cock the gun. Its kind of a pain but it is also a good thing as it makes you work on your shooting form.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Panache said:


> Do you leave that camo on year round?


It's painted on..so probably.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Poe---I'll be sure to check that out-----Panacha---I only painted the scope---the stock is factory camo---It'll stay that color -----we usually have snow on the ground from Nov to end of april----sb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*That hornady 58 gr v-max moly factory-3700 fps did a great job on this yote-DRT very little of it make out of the chest--small pencle hole---4 stiches to close entry and exit holes-about 120 yds------sb*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would guess oil on the bolt, that can really cause problems in cold weather. Got to have them dry for the winter. Nice dog too.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Thanks Poe---I'll be sure to check that out-----Panacha---I only painted the scope---the stock is factory camo---It'll stay that color -----we usually have snow on the ground from Nov to end of april----sb


My mistake on both counts. I was thinking it was a wrap not a factory camo job. And I forgot not everywhere hunts in shortsleeves in January. 
Are you in the UP? I was stationed there at Kinchloe AFB in the 70's.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's in Da UP eh? I almost bought the Predator when I decided on the 12FV. Either way a really awesome gun. Nice job on the paint job too Skip !


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

good lookin yote and good lookin new gun.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice rig, Kudos o bubba.


----------

